# cupboard storage ideas needed



## Hezbez

The cupboards where we keep food - bread, storecupboard ingredients, oven proof dishes etc are a mess.
Not organised at all. Everything looks as if it's just been thrown in.

Any ideas on how to tidy up the way we store things?

Also, what's the best way to stow the drambuie and tia maria. A bit worried the bottles might break :?


----------



## CaGreg

We use cheap plastic baskets in different sizes and they certainly make more of the space.

Ca


----------



## Mick757

Im about to fit integral shelves in some of my lockers. They are the wrong shape ( narrow and high) for storing most things.

The Drambui and TM are best stored INSIDE you. :lol:


----------



## raynipper

Hi HezBez.
Sounds like you should empty everything and start again.

It's important to try and keep the weight as low as possible and centre of gravity low. To that end we only have bottles of both water and booze stored at the base of the wardrobe. The plastic bottles cushioning the glass ones.

OK you have to have some weight in the upper cupboards but try and limit this. We stack Corel plates and crockery above the kitchen worktop. Always putting the non slip fabric between dishes of differing sizes. 

You have to have a system and not just stuff things into a gap. If lots of small items need to be stored try and fit them all into one shoe box sized container with a slice of foam to keep them from rattling.

Cutlery is another source of rattles and again the non slip or kitchen roll is put under each tray. 

If possible keep foodstuffs away from heat like over the hob or near the boiler. Even stored in the lounge. We keep pots and pans again separated by non slip or kitchen towel low down near the boiler and under the sink.

Ya gotta have a system.... !!!!

Ray.


----------



## cypsygal

we're newbies, just starting out, and storage is something we're thinking about. I'm thinking of using cardboard wine carriers for bottles? Where do you but non slipm materials?


----------



## CliveMott

We bought a clip lockerable / airtight plastic box just big enough for a full size loaf of bread.

We use gallon ice cream cartons to stand all the sauces in, spices in, jams in etc. The lesson learnt was when a bottle of Soy sauce broke in a cupboard and the stuff ran down the blind - - - for months!! So now anything that may leak is in an ice cream tub.

Many cupboards now have half depth deviders. Two thin batterns, one fixed each side with two small screws and some shelves made from thin ply.

Wardrobe - Unless you have a cavernous van then these are best fitted with shelves, you can get a lot more in folded flat.

If you get a bulk gas tank fitted then you "win" a spare outside locker.

C.


----------



## H1-GBV

We had a large space below the longitudinal settee into which we placed plastic boxes with tins of food, pickles, instant mash, rice, etc, often stacked 2 high. It was the right height to hold bottles.

Last year I bought a sheet of 6mm ply and built legs to hold it just high enough to fit folding chairs underneath. The "inside" edge had holes drilled in it; these take the bottles and hold them securely apart. There is sufficient space to store half the number of tins on top of this shelf, but only 1 deep. We still take the same amount of pasta etc, but we never used all those tins and if we did, we'd just buy some more.

Look carefully at what you take and where you store it - a bit of imagination can make a big difference.
Gordon


----------



## mandyandandy

http://www.aplaceforeverything.co.uk/shop/index.php?page=248&ret=21
http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.204-9396.aspx

We use these things for keeping things together and it cuts down on noise as it seems to absorb it more than most things.

You can get all sorts of sizes and shapes in them, when we first got the van Tesco had a sale of different ones for cd's video's etc and some fit perfectly on the open shelves where everything else just jumped off and they have stayed there ever since , even unnoticed speed bumps didn't shift them 

Mandy


----------



## Zebedee

CliveMott said:


> Many cupboards now have half depth deviders. Two thin batterns, one fixed each side with two small screws and some shelves made from thin ply.
> C.


Same here Clive, but I didn't want screw holes in the cupboard walls in case Mrs Zeb changed her mind . . . she does that occasionally!! :evil: :wink:

So I made my battens the height of the shelves so the floor of the cupboard would take the weight, then held them in place with bits of double-sided carpet tape.

That stuff sticks like "_merde to a new blanket_" (  ) and has worked perfectly.

Mrs Zeb did want one of the shelves lowered a bit, so it was dead easy to remove the side battens and trim them on the table saw.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## loughrigg

Zebedee said:


> So I made my battens the height of the shelves so the floor of the cupboard would take the weight, then held them in place with bits of double-sided carpet tape.
> Dave


I don't fancy drilling holes in cupboards either, but I might go for something like these raised bookcase strips.

http://www.hart-wholesale.com/brac.htm (Product code BR215)

I've used them at home - they look neat and tidy and the height of shelves can be adjusted in seconds.

Mike


----------



## gabbie

tIP FOR THE BOOZE bottles- cut plastic 2ltr water/lemonade bottles and sit the glass whisky bottle inside this empty plastic container, stops rattles and breakage. Gabbie


----------



## pneumatician

*Locker Storage*

To store tinned food in our lower cupboard I have made a "fiddle" this is a wooden structure made from 8mm square wood 15mm less than 2 cans high,(subdivided at just below one can) 2cans wide (subdivided at one can) and 6cans long ( sundivided at one can) (all plus wood thicknesses). 
This is subdivided into rectangles one can size. 
This can secure 24 tins of food or 12 bottles etc.
The overhead lockers are subdivided using lengths of plastic "Net" curtain rail, each end of which has a 25mm disk attached.
To secure both the fiddle and the rails I use "Blue Tack" once in situe it will not move.
We initially saved Ovaltine containers for storage , powders, coffee. gravy granules, flour etc.

Steve


----------



## Zebedee

*Mod Note.*

For those returning to this thread and wondering where some post have gone!

There was a suspected malware infection of the URL in Loughrigg's post (_detected by Avast_) so I disabled it for investigation.

Thanks to those who posted an "all clear" from several other virus checkers. It would appear that Avast made a false alert.

I have removed those (now) redundant posts and tidied up the thread.

Thanks all.

Dave


----------



## cronkle

To stop plastic bottles such as the washing up liquid, disinfectant spray and other cleaners falling over I have put a false back into a cupboard which is held upright by a simple 'Chair bracket' http://www.hart-wholesale.com/brac.htm product code BR201 that acts as a foot at the bottom to stop it falling forward. I then put a row of the same brackets at a height that would stop the bottles rocking from side to side.

To store booze we use Sainsbury's bottle bags and keep them in a floor level locker.

EDIT: Have managed to uplaod a photo of the cupboard back

Mrs Cronkle also made a baguette bag that hangs nicely from a door. We found this to be the best way to store what can be quite an awkward object. Note the loop and button arrangement for shortening the bag for lesser loaves!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Zebedee said:


> CliveMott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many cupboards now have half depth deviders. Two thin batterns, one fixed each side with two small screws and some shelves made from thin ply.
> C.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here Clive, but I didn't want screw holes in the cupboard walls in case Mrs Zeb changed her mind . . . she does that occasionally!! :evil: :wink:
> 
> So I made my battens the height of the shelves so the floor of the cupboard would take the weight, then held them in place with bits of double-sided carpet tape.
> 
> That stuff sticks like "_merde to a new blanket_" (  ) and has worked perfectly.
> 
> Mrs Zeb did want one of the shelves lowered a bit, so it was dead easy to remove the side battens and trim them on the table saw.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I wish I could get our lass to let me have a table saw in the MH, but she keeps wanting to know why I want to saw up the table, I just walk away from the mad woman with access to knives.

Kev.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

To make better use of the overhead kitchen cupboards, where shelving would still allow cans etc to slide around, we bought a number of stackable plastic lidded boxes from our local hardware store. They are tall enough to take standard cans and stack 2-high. Each of our cupboards take four boxes, the contents of which stay firmly put.
Available in various sizes - so you can match the dimensions of your own cupboards.

You may like to try decanting your booze into smaller bottles. They travel better and can be secreted in far more places.

Shelf supports are easily glued into place, but, whatever you do, make sure you get them level front to back and side to side. As an afterthought you might like to make them slope backwards a little, so that when you open the door the contents don't tumble out.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I too am planning to put in some extra shelves in the top cupboards.

I was thinking of using some 10mm dowel.

I intended drilling nice and slowly (to avoid split out) through the side walls, with a 10 mm drill, and simply wood glue the dowels in, neat tidy and minimal mess.

I did like the BR215 fancy shelf support idea, but fixing plus extra weight and most likely the cost made me look for alternatives, and simple is usually best.

The dowels should be fine as we tend not to have much weight in there, I also intend to put a 12 lip on the leading edge to stop things sliding off.

Only problem I've not really got to grips with, is what to use for the shelves.

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

*Re: Locker Storage*



pneumatician said:


> To store tinned food in our lower cupboard I have made a "fiddle" this is a wooden structure made from 8mm square wood 15mm less than 2 cans high,(subdivided at just below one can) 2cans wide (subdivided at one can) and 6cans long ( sundivided at one can) (all plus wood thicknesses).
> This is subdivided into rectangles one can size.
> This can secure 24 tins of food or 12 bottles etc.
> The overhead lockers are subdivided using lengths of plastic "Net" curtain rail, each end of which has a 25mm disk attached.
> To secure both the fiddle and the rails I use "Blue Tack" once in situe it will not move.
> We initially saved Ovaltine containers for storage , powders, coffee. gravy granules, flour etc.
> 
> Steve


Can anyone translate that for me, I think it might be a good plan, but it's a bit whoosh for me.

Pictures would help and diagrams, and possibly coming round to show me  

Kev.


----------



## locovan

Hezbez I really do need to get in touch with you I have sent a PM 
xxMavis


----------



## chopper

cant speak for the dishes etc as not my department, but the wine and booze i keep in the 6 bottle carboard carriers from tesco/ saisnburys etc, used this method for years and it cuts down on the rattling being cardboard

hic

keith


----------



## Rapide561

*Cupboards*

Hi

I have a 2 litre plastic Tupperware (showing my age) container that holds many small items such as antiseptic cream, paracetomel, wrinkle creams and so on!

Bottles - these sit in a plastic basket from Poundland. Line the base with rubber matting from the same shop. Stuff any gaps with carrier bags.

Oven tins - in a cupboard under the oven - the base is rubber matter.

I have a Swift motorhome and for the 2009 season, Swift added this greeny/blue coloured plastic ledge that stops things flying out of the cupboard. A simple but very effective touch.

Also a pic of the Swift crockery store - seen holding very heavy crockery that has travelled about 30,000 miles without break. To the right of the pic is a silver coloured thing - used as a mug holder.

If you look at www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk and look at their interior accessories, you will find various suggestions.

Russell


----------



## Hezbez

Thanks everyone for your ideas - some good ideas there!

Russell - your cupboards are lovely - soooo neat and tidy!

So that's the kitchen sorted, so how about the bathroom - how do you all store your toiletries? I have mine in a wee plastic box which is stored away in a cupboard for travelling - a bit of a pain to take out each time you want to freshen up.

Any ideas for something to keep my liquid soap, shampoos etc in which is kept in situ?

Thanks


----------



## Rapide561

*Soap*

Hi

You could Google for a Fiamma soap dispenser, or, get a really posh one and use industrial velcro to hold it in plate on the loo windowsill area.

Russell


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I did a thread on sticking my Tom tom to the interior mirror a while back and I used those small (25mm) round velcro buttons, and it worked very well, I also have a couple on the TV remotes etc in the MH.

However these didn't work on the TT when it got sunny, so a couple of weeks ago Aldi/Lidl did a 3M product "KLETT-POWER" Now this stuff stick like you know what, it holds the TT so well I almost have to swing from it and I only used one strip cut in half, so I would imaging it would hold up just about anything if it only had to stop it falling over. IE use it to stick a container to a wall and it will not move.

Kev.


----------



## Zebedee

You sure you have the name right Kev??

Mr Google swears he has never heard of it! 8O 

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Got it in front of me, playing with it now, trying to get a picture of it but my camera won't let me access the mini SD for some reason.

Deffo Klett-power see pic

Kev.


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks Kev.

Wonder why Google can't find it?? Unusual to say the least.

I shall look out for the stuff - that sort of thing is always worth having around, especially in the van. :wink: 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think if you were to shave the back of a teenagers head, stick one on there, you might be able to keep one awake for at least ten minutes.

Kev. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## riverboat2001

How do you guys drill into the side wall of your van without having kittens. I'd be too scared in case i went straight through!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

riverboat2001 said:


> How do you guys drill into the side wall of your van without having kittens. I'd be too scared in case i went straight through!


YOU DON'T !!!

I just checked and they all mention the side walls of the "cupboards", although drilling from out side isn't that big a deal, but measuring a hundred times is.

Kev.


----------



## nicholsong

Kev 

I also am having trouble finding 'Klett-Power', even on 3M's own website.

Is somebody passing it off as a 3M product?

Is it basically a two-sided tape/pad? 

If it is a genuine 3M product it is probably very good, as they are great in the adhesive market. (I used to programme their old IBM 1401 computer in Wigmore St. W1 - that gives away my age! )

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I too have searched the net and the 3m site but nothing, it is a genuine product, but maybe they had problems with it, and it had to be withdrawn.

Kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Barcode = 4046719289349

manufacturer
3M Deutschland Gmbh
Carl-Schurch-sr. 1
41453 Neuss

also "DE=2729-3585-4"

also "DV 814000423"

All above on the back of the package.

on the strips it says 3M dual lock

closest link so far


----------



## jiwawa

I've been toying with the idea of shelving the wardrobe. Last year I used a cotton wardrobe organiser from IKEA which was better than nothing, but wasted quite a bit of space behind and to the sides.

Is plywood the best, and what weight would you use? Or is it measured in depth? It wouldn't be carrying any heavy weights.

I thought of putting in an upright about 10cm in from the side of the wardrobe so there's still a little hanging space, then fitting probably 3 shelves in. Would the wood itself add much weight?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

If you were to use 6mm ply, pin and glue all joints it should be strong enough.

I'd use some 20mm quadrant at each joint to stiffen it, and if only going part way across, try to fasten it to the back of the robe too, or make a back out of the same material.

Give a good rub down then a quality stain and varnish trying to match the existing timber colour.

Kev

PS I however would need to find someone who could actually do it properly, I know the theory, but not too good with my mits.


----------



## jocie

For many years, in 3 different motorhomes, we have stored our wine and spirits, and other bottles in an old plastic milk crate. Any bottle which might be a bit narrower can be held tightly by just laying a plastic supermarket bag over the "hole" just before you stuff the glass bottle in. If there isn't enough space for the whole crate, just hacksaw it to shape. Works for us!!


----------



## 96706

We found the small clear Ferrero Rocher boxes fitted exactly in the narrow open shelves in our van. We now have about a dozen, each holds specific bits: batteries, hooks, glue, matches, plasters, pills - all those things that you normally can't find because they drop to the bottom of a large box or drawer. Also a good excuse for eating the chocs - need another box, dear :wink: 

Don't forget that you can use your oven as a cupboard when not using it for cooking. But make sure you don't do what I did and leave a polybox of biscuits in it when the oven was turned on. We ended up with an interesting sculpture - thought I might send it to the Tate and make my fortune . . . :roll: 

If you have a new (to you) van, don't assume that your first choice of where to put things - even if it seems an obvious place - is necessarily the most convenient. We swapped our food and pans cupboards round after a while - we initially thought we'd got it right but after using for a while it was apparent that the pans would be better in the food cupboard and vice versa. Other cupboards have shuffled in the past 2 years but we think we've got it right now . . . maybe!!!

Mrs D


----------



## TinaGlenn

I decant washing up liquid into an old liquid soap pump bottle, it stops me using too much in the much smaller van sink and also saves me draining the tank trying to rinse bubbles off of everything in soft water areas  

We bought a cheap plastic Tea, Coffee and Sugar set in a holder from a market, drilled a hole in both top corners and have hung it from a kitchen tool rail screwed underneath a cabinet over the sink, a couple more hooks hold the dishcloth washing up brush and on occasion the bottle opener/corkscrew.

I use small plastic baskets for storing herbs, spices and small jars and bottles in the kitchen cupboards.

The bathroom cabinet is great but I have drawing pinned 1cm wide elastic halfway between the shelves to stop everything falling out when the door is opened. It stretches nicely to enable things to be removed easily

Tina


----------



## jiwawa

Kev_n_Liz said:


> If you were to use 6mm ply, pin and glue all joints it should be strong enough.
> 
> I'd use some 20mm quadrant at each joint to stiffen it, and if only going part way across, try to fasten it to the back of the robe too, or make a back out of the same material.
> 
> Give a good rub down then a quality stain and varnish trying to match the existing timber colour.
> 
> Kev
> 
> PS I however would need to find someone who could actually do it properly, I know the theory, but not too good with my mits.


Thanks for that Kev - I strongly agree with the last bit! As soon as you start talking about sanding and staining and varnishing it soulds like a job I need to get someone else to do!

Regarding general storage, I got a number of good quality shoe boxes and find that they're very good for storing smaller items, medication etc. On the front shelves I have the base and the lid jammed in, end to end, and I can (usually!) find the bits I'm looking for. Under the beds I keep an elastic band round them in case they tip over.

I also have plastic hooks - the kind that hook over a tent/awning pole and give you 4 hanging hooks. I have 1 set hooked over the cubbyhole just above the driver's seat and it's invaluable for hanging up keys. I've another set over the toilet door so there's somewhere to hang your clothes when having a shower.


----------



## hymerowner

Cannot believe the fuss here! We have broken one glass in 26 years of caravanning and motorhoming.

Recommendations:

1 Get some wicker baskets and stick them on your wardrobe shelves.

2 Drink faster

3 Buy a Hymer


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't think it very much to do with breaking, but more about making good use of what space you have, making things rattle less, and being able to access the things you put there.

We have some of those plastic coated wire single bottle racks, one between the driver seat and the door ditto for the passenger side, for the 2 litre water bottles, and two more just inside the wardrobe door, for wine/pop.

We use those 4 litre Tesco/co-op water bottles for our drinking/tea/coffee water, we need about half of one per day, and just fill from the house tap each trip.

We're currently on the search for small square jars to decant larger bottles/jars into, about the size of the Lidl/Aldi square jam jars, we've looked at what's available Tupperware style and not impressed so far.

Kev.


----------



## Mick757

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I too am planning to put in some extra shelves in the top cupboards.
> 
> I was thinking of using some 10mm dowel.
> 
> I intended drilling nice and slowly (to avoid split out) through the side walls, with a 10 mm drill, and simply wood glue the dowels in, neat tidy and minimal mess.
> 
> I did like the BR215 fancy shelf support idea, but fixing plus extra weight and most likely the cost made me look for alternatives, and simple is usually best.
> 
> The dowels should be fine as we tend not to have much weight in there, I also intend to put a 12 lip on the leading edge to stop things sliding off.
> 
> Only problem I've not really got to grips with, is what to use for the shelves.
> 
> Kev.


Ive used four 'peg' type shelf support in two of my lockers. These are glued into the holes i drilled. Then for the shelves, peices of 15ml ply - varnished, and a length of 30ml angled plastic edging glued to the fronts, which protrudes up above the base of the shlef. This both makes them look as though they 'belong', and stops stuff falling forward when you open the doors. The shelves are also glued to the corner pegs.


----------



## Grizzly

These are very useful in lockers that have no fitted shelf. Available from Kleeneze, Betterware, Lakeland etc They are a perfect fit in the cupboard we bought it for. Lakeland do an expanding one.

We also have a couple in the bottom of an underbed locker. The locker has all sorts of pipes and ducts running along the floor. A couple of these, stategically placed, make a light but very firm " floor" so that anything you put on top does not squash the pipework. You can put a thin sheet of ply wood on top to make a bigger false floor.


----------



## Rapide561

*Rack*

Thanks for that suggestion Grizzly. I have an underseat area that has Truma pipes and so on, so by covering them with one of those things (above), I can use that space.

Cheers my dears

Russell


----------



## oldtart

Hi - some good ideas, thank you. The non-slip material can be bought at any caravan shop or places like Riversway Leisure who do mail order.

We keep our booze in Tesco bottle bage in a spare space in the living or behind one of the seats.


----------

